# Cds you love on Brilliant (label)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay the Merulo cd of motets on brilliant is awesome, one of my favorite cd out of the Brilliant cd rooster.

Than the cd of Jean nicolas Pancrace Royer is excellent and if i had to take a third pick i would says Hildegard von Bingen cd called antiphons is quite something( the price of admission is cheap).

The were my 3 top released on brilliant ockay i know , why am i so random why these 3 composers
well because Brilliant did a Brilliant job.

Name your favorite released on Brilliant?

Did someone heard there version of Medieval Carmina Burana?? is it good,it's a double cds for like 8$
I almost forgot the double cd of J.s Bach -toccatas and fugues sound rad too.

My verdict Brilliant may not be the best label, perhaps it's average, but when it's good it's very good,
this label should not be dismiss has a cheap no good label, dont let the prices fool you, Brilliant make you all a favor by selling these cd fairly cheaps, Brilliant think about your wallet, hey thanks guys.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My two favored recordings are Bach's complete WTC by harpsichordist Pieter-Jan Belder and Gernsheim piano quartets 1 and 3.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alfven - symphonies (box)
Dvorak - string quartets (box)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got on Brilliant:

Complete Mozart edition I got in charity chop for 20 pounds 

Complete Tallis works

Sets of recordings by Anda, Richter, Janis.

So good!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think that O.P means more his kind of music.
But...in general they have good recordings.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Tons of good releases from that label.

As for very early music/pre-Baroque, I kept 3 CDs from a 5 CD box of Monteverdi madrigals (box 99710) - those with _Lamento della Ninfa _(=best performance?) + _Tancredi & Clorinda_/Gini and _Madrigals Libro VII_/Valsecchi.

Good performances and a very nice, different-sounding supplement to others, such as the La Venexiana box.

I´ve got a lot of Baroque/onwards too.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

They're releasing a compilation of Renaissance music by Jacobus Vaet late next month that's supposed to be very good.










Doesn't look terribly inexpensive though, as it's four CDs for 15 euros. A lot of other labels have boxes in this price range. Still, looking forward to it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Chordalrock said:


> They're releasing a compilation of Renaissance music by Jacobus Vaet late next month that's supposed to be very good.
> 
> Doesn't look terribly inexpensive though, as it's four CDs for 15 euros. A lot of other labels have boxes in this price range. Still, looking forward to it.


Four CDs for E15 is a lot cheaper than the £15 for one CD that the big labels used to charge (and often still do!) ... and for the Dufay Ensemble, this is a real bargain

Well done, Brilliant Classics

I think my most notable set is the compete symphonies of Shostakovich with Barshai - a nice set.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Absolutely the legendary Barshai Shostakovich symphony set. I can't remember how much I paid for it, but I can remember being aghast at how something so good could be so inexpensive.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

I second the comments on the Shostie / Barshai set, among others, and am currently enjoying a good Stenhammer boxset by the Swedes / Jarvi.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Great label but they should really reconsider their logo. That thing screams out 'cheap and tacky'.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

If someone asked for a good introduction to Takemitsu's orchestral music, this Brilliant set with Wakasugi and the Tokyo Metropolitan Orchestra, originally on Denon, would be better than just about any alternative. The Naxos disc of orchestral works is pretty poor.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> If someone asked for a good introduction to Takemitsu's orchestral music, this Brilliant set with Wakasugi and the Tokyo Metropolitan Orchestra, originally on Denon, would be better than just about any alternative. The Naxos disc of orchestral works is pretty poor.


Agree. Bought it and was not disappointed.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I own quite a few Brilliant Classics sets, and while I wouldn't recommend them all, as well from the Shostakovich set I cited above, I very much enjoy these two:

1. Prokofiev Symphonies, Walter Weller









2. Nielsen Symphonies, Theodore Kuchar


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

With Brilliant Box Sets there are usually a few duds, but in my experience the good recordings (and some are in fact excellent) far, far out weigh the bad.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Some _Brilliant_ sets I've really enjoyed, and would recommend to anyone:

Schubert Symphonies (Herbert Blomstedt)
Hanns Eisler Edition (Various)
Czech String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet) *
Tallis Complete Works (La Chapelle du Roi)
Shostakovich Symphonies (Barshai)
Beethoven Piano Trios (Trio Elegiaque)
Satie Complete Piano Works (Veen) **

* 15CD set of the complete quartets of Dvořák, Smetana, Martinů and Janácek, very well played and excellent value.

** I've only just bought the Satie, but so far so good!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

techniquest said:


> Absolutely the legendary Barshai Shostakovich symphony set. I can't remember how much I paid for it, but I can remember being aghast at how something so good could be so inexpensive.
> 
> View attachment 84800


The price has gone back up closer to normal levels now and the mp3 versions are all gone as far as I can tell. sometimes you have to get the bargains while you can.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The John Cage series is excellent. As far as I can tell, these are not reissues, but are newly-commissioned recordings, which is great; it makes Brilliant a "real" label, not just for reissues.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another vote for the Takemitsu. Other good ones I've picked up are Britten String Quartets, Prince Igor Opera, Szymanowski music for violin and piano, Debussy orchestral works conducted by Martinon. Bruno Maderna DG re-issue.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Best Leonore on CD:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Shostakovich symphonies / Barshai
Liszt symphonic poems / Arpad Joo


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

................................ never mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Debussy orchestral works conducted by Martinon.


That was the set that got me into Debussy. His music had eluded me up to that point.

Does anyone have an opinion on Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> That was the set that got me into Debussy. His music had eluded me up to that point.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle?


Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle is great. Tempos are all moderate so it's not HIP but it isn't slow in the vein of Bohm or Klemperer. The Staatskapelle Dresden was such an amazing orchestra in the 70's. You'll get some of the best and clearest woodwinds you've ever heard in Beethoven and that Dresden brass is classic. It's really a wonderful cycle that I wouldn't be without especially since you can usually find it for around $10.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Best Leonore on CD:


Preciously :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Vivaldi Edition 66 cd's









Tellemann Edition 50 cd's


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KRoad said:


> With Brilliant Box Sets there are usually a few duds, but in my experience the good recordings (and some are in fact excellent) far, far out weigh the bad.


Most of them are released before by major companies and then dumped.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

This one is great, had many plays in our house :tiphat:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

They have put together a lot of great sets.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Most of the ones I own have been mentioned but I'll unashamedly champion Blomstedt's Beethoven cycle, the Stamitz's Dvorak string quartet, Barshai's Shostakovich, Suitner's Dvorak symphonies, Telemann, The Rubio's Shostakovich string quartets and even the Hanover Band's Schubert (not bad).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Italian Baroque - The Instrumental Edition

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/italian-baroque/hnum/3854947

50 CD / €69.95


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^ I concur.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Mompou* w. Mompou; *Schubert* w. Muti; *Zemlinsky* w. LaSalle; *Roussel* w. Schonberg; *Scriabin* w. Muti; *Scriabin* (Sonatas) w. Alexeev; *Scriabin* (Etudes) w. Alexeev.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vaneyes said:


> *Mompou* w. Mompou; *Schubert* w. Muti; *Zemlinsky* w. LaSalle; *Roussel* w. Schonberg; *Scriabin* w. Muti; *Scriabin* (Sonatas) w. Alexeev; *Scriabin* (Etudes) w. Alexeev.


May I add : *Schumann* / Muti.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is a really nice Brilliant set:


----------

